# Neuer Gamer PC oder reicht eine Grafikkarte?



## IButtersI (25. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin zurzeit am rätseln was für mich besser wäre, meinen aktuellen PC aufrüsten oder gleich einen neuen PC zusammenstellen. 
Ich nutze den PC fast ausschließlich nur zum zocken/surfen.
Ich möchte mir jetzt Far Cry 3 kaufen, und auch gescheit spielen können. Zurzeit läuft bei mir noch Call of Duty Black Ops 2 auf geringen bis mittelmäßigen einstellungen flüssig.
Everest zeigt mir folgende komponenten:

Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           2x Intel Pentium III Xeon, 2666 MHz
      Motherboard Name                            Unbekannt
      Motherboard Chipsatz                        Unbekannt
      Arbeitsspeicher                                  4096 MB
      BIOS Typ                                          Unbekannt

Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                        GeForce 9500 GT

Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Lautsprecher (Realtek High Defi
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek Digital Output (Realtek
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek HDMI Output (Realtek Hi


Was mich wundert ist, das da beim Prozessor nix von Quadcore steht, immerhin ist es einer laut Systeminformationen (Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q9400 2.66GHz)

Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob es reicht meinen aktuellen PC mit Grafikkarte/Arbeitsspeicher/Netzteil ect. aufzurüsten, oder sollte ich lieber einen neuen PC kaufen, bzw. zusammenstellen.
Beim aufrüsten würde ich mir eine Grenze von max. 500 Euro setzen. Beim Kauf bzw. zusammenstellen eines neuen PC´s würde ich die Grenze bei ca. 1000 Euro setzen, falls unbedingt nötig auch noch bisschen drauflegen.
Habe schon einen fertigen PC von Alienware im Blick, aber ich denke wenn ich die Einzelteile  selbst suche und zusammenstelle, wird es etwas günstiger.
Alienware X51 Desktop – Hochleistungs-Spielecomputer | Dell Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

Lies mal die CPU mit dem Tool CPU-Z aus.

Wenn es wirklich ein Q9400 ist, dann lohnt sich eine neue Grafikkarte für um die 200€, mit der ginge dann alles auf "hohen" Details, vieles auch auf maximalen Einstellungen - BlackOPs2 zB in jedem Falle. Bei Nvidia eine GTX 660, bei AMD eine Radeon HD 7870, die ist eher so stark wie die deutlich teurere GTX 660 *Ti* - so oder so müsstest Du aber mal schauen, was für ein Netzeil Du hast.

Hier hättest Du außerdem gute Anhaltspunkte, was selber zusammengestellte PCs zwischen 500 und 900 Euro angeht: Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen    ALienware ist für die Leistung halt immer was zu teuer. Der PC bei ALienware zB ist ungefähr so stark wie der 700€-PC aus dem Special, wobei beim ALienware windows ja dabei ist, das macht ca 80-90€ aus.

ps: die 9500 GT war schon damals, als die neu war, eher "Unterklasse", was Spiele angeht. Schon eine aktuelle Karte für unter 100€ wäre mehr als doppelt so schnell.


----------



## IButtersI (26. November 2012)

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort. Ich hab die CPU jetzt mit dem Tool ausgelesen, und ja es ist ein Q9400. Die GTX 660 hatte ich eh schon im Auge falls ich aufrüsten sollte. Werde mir aber dann auch nochmal genauer die Radeon anschauen.
Also lohnt sich dann für meinen PC das Aufrüsten noch, auch in Hinblick auf Titel wie Far Cry 3, Battlefield3, Crysis 3 ect...(nicht zwingend auf max einstellungen, aber halt gescheit spielbar)? 
Wie oben schon erwähnt habe ich so an 500 Euro gedacht, wobei 200 - 250 wohl für die Grafikkarte draufgehen. Netzteil wird auch fällig sein, das aktuelle hat 385 Watt. Ich habe jetzt 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, und noch 2 Slots frei. Gibt es da was besonderes zu beachten wenn ich noch zwei Arbeitsspeicher kaufe? Müssen alle 4 Identisch sein, oder geht auch 2x2 paare?


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2012)

Was für einesmit 285W isses denn?


Ich würd an Deiner Stelle erstmal nur ne neue Graka holen und schauen, ob es Dir reicht. Und dann irgendwann auch die CPU+Board wechseln. DDR2-RAM auf 8Gb aufzurüsten lohnt sich aber nicht, das ist zu teuer, und mehr als 4GB bringen bisher bei so gut wie keinem Spiel etwas.

Ich selber hab einen AMD X4 965, der ist etwas besser als Deine CPU, und da läuft mit einer AMD 6870 alles auf hohen Einstellungen, nur so was wie Battlefiedl3 auf ultra ist zu hart für die Hardware. D.h. Deine CPU + ne AMD 7870 oder so würde locker reichen, damit Du alle Spiele auf mittleren bis hohen Details spielen kannst, viele auch auf "maximalen" Details.


----------



## IButtersI (26. November 2012)

Ah ne, es hat doch 460 Watt, hatte weiter unten gelesen, da steht aber EQUAL TO 385W

es ist das hier:
5188-2862 HP POWER SUPPLY 460 Watt (HP Pavilion Desktop PC)


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2012)

Naja, das hat 2x 18A bei 12V, das MÜSSTE reichen. Wäre es denn schlimm, wenn es doch nicht reicht und Du dann halt nochmal 2-3 Tage auf ein Netzteil warten und 50-60€ investieren müsstest? Wichtig wäre nur, dass Du ne Karte suchst, bei der ein Stromadapter mit dabei ist, weil die Karten ab der AMD 7870 zwei PCIe6 Pin brauchen und das Netzteil nur einen hat.


----------



## IButtersI (26. November 2012)

Nein das wäre nicht schlimm wenn es sich dadurch um ein paar tage verzögert. 
Ich hab mich jetzt mal über die Radeon HD 7870 informiert. Ansich ja ne gute Grafikkarte, aber wie sieht es mit diesen Bluescreens aus? scheint ja ein größeres und bisher unbehobenes Problem zu sein.
Und egal von welchem Anbieter sie angeboten wird, nirgends steht was von diesem Adapter. Gibt es den dann auch einzeln zu kaufen?

Edit:
Woran merke ich denn überhaupt dass mein Netzteil zu schwach ist? Hatte das Problem bisher noch nie.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2012)

Ich weiß grad nichts speziell wegen vermehrten Bluescreens bei der 7870 ^^  

Wegen Adapter: bei manchen Shops steht das bei den Details, zB Hardwareversand oder alternate, oder auch bei Meinungen zb amazon mal schauen - falls es von der gleichen Karte eine "lite Retail" und eine "Retail" gibt, dann ist der im Zweifel eher bei der Retail dabei.

In welchem Shop möchtest Du denn kaufen? Such dort mal nach "molex pcie adapter" oder so


----------



## IButtersI (26. November 2012)

Soweit ich da jetzt richtig gelesen habe, sollen die Bluescreens und Soundloops wohl nur bei den Versionen von Saphire und AMD kommen. Hätte dann noch die von ASUS zur Auswahl, die allerdings dann auch etwas teurer ist (Ich versteh eh nicht warum die gleichen Grafikkarten so starke Preisunterschiede haben).
Von diesem Adapter kann ich nix lesen, vielleicht siehst du ihn ja irgendwo.
Ich hoffe es verstößt nicht gegen die Forenregeln oder so wenn ich angebote von Amazon verlinke^^

Asus DC2-2GD5 Radeon HD 7870 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2012)

Ich finde da auch nix, wobei bei meiner 7950 von Asus auch nix dabei stand, aber trotzdem einer dabei war ^^ willst Du denn per amazon bestellen? In dem Link verschickt das ja eh nciht amazon, sondern ein anderer Hersteller.

Generell wäre so ein Adapter passend: http://www.amazon.de/poliges-Grafikkarten-Stromkabel-Adapter-Strom-Express/dp/B002CX4TNM/


----------



## IButtersI (29. November 2012)

So... nach längerem durchstöber, bewertungen lesen ect... hab ich nun die passende grafikkarte. Wie ich finde ein super Angebot, das ich übrigens in einem Beitrag hier im Forum gefunden habe. Falls jemand Interesse hat, hier der Link:

3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Allerding weiss ich jetzt nicht wie es mit dem Netzteil aussieht. Ich kenn mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, und weiss auch nicht auf was ich da achten muss ausser evtl halt die Watt zahl. Könnte mir da jemand eins empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Also, ich weiß, dass zB bei der Asus HD7950 CU2 (oder so...) ein Adapter dabei wäre. Rein von den Watt her würde Dein Netzteil reichen. Ansonsten: was würdest Du denn ausgeben wollen für ein Netzteil?


----------



## IButtersI (29. November 2012)

Naja halt nicht mehr als nötig. Aber auch kein Billig Kram der in zwei drei Jahren wieder ersetzt werden muss. Langfristig gesehen wird halt noch Mainboard, CPU und Ram aufgerüstet. Allerdings erst nach und nach, bzw. sobald diese anfangen zu schwächeln bezüglich neuer games.
Ich denke mal bis maximal 100€ sollte schon was vernünftiges zu haben sein.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Also, mit nem BeQuiet der E9-Serie 450-500W bist du bestens bedient, die sind hocheffizient, also besser als viele mit 550-600W, und wurden mir selber grad erst empfohlen von Leuten, bei denen ich weiß, dass die sich mit NT auskennen - die wissen "sogar", dass die E9 in D hergestelt werden und die Zb L7-Serie nicht    die E9er kosten daher auch trotz "nur" 450W eher 70-80€


----------



## IButtersI (2. Dezember 2012)

Die neue Grafikkarte wurde heute geliefert, der Einbau war aber etwas schwierig, da sie nicht gut auf´s Mainboard passt. Aber nach ner halben Stunde fummeln war sie dann drinn. Der Stecker war übrigens nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.
Black Ops II und Battlefield 3 laufen jeweils auf maximalen Settings flüssig (Far Cry 3, Hitman und Sleeping Dogs kann ich erst Montag downloaden). Allerdings auch zur Zeit noch auf einem Monitor der nur 1400 x 900 darstellen kann. Nächsten Monat gibts aber Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Das Netzteil macht auch keine Probleme bisher.

Vielen dank für die Beratung  =D


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2012)

Was genau war denn beim Board das Problem? ODer war es nur schwer, bei offenem Gehäuse alles im Blick zu haben und nirgends dranzustoßen?

aus Interesse: wird die Karte denn bei Last merkbar lauter?


----------



## IButtersI (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich musste den TV Tuner entfernen, und ne andere kleine Karte (ich glaub die netzwerkkarte ist das) einen slot weiter hoch setzen. Ausserdem ist die Karte so lang, dass sie hinten leichten Druck auf die SATA Kabel anschlüsse ausübt. Leider sind auch die Lüfter verdeckt, bzw. 1x durch die Netzwerkkarte zu ca. 30% verdeckt und 1x von den ganzen Kabel des Netzteils. Und dann eben auch nirgend anstoßen.

Ja die Karte wird etwas lauter unter Last, allerdings stört mich das weniger. Lautsprecher ein bisschen Lauter und man hört sie nicht mehr. Es gibt aber auch ein BIOS Update von XFX mit dem die Karte auch deutlich leiser laufen soll.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2012)

Kannst auch mal den MSI-Afterburner testen, damit kannst Du ein eigenes Lüfterprofil erstellen, also dass zB erst ab 70 Grad der Lüfter schneller als 30% drehen soll oder so.


----------

